
The Impossible Fortress – The 80's, Love, Vanna White and C64 Game Development - 83457
http://jasonrekulak.com/
======
83457
This book caught my eye as I strolled through the book shelves at target a
week ago (I think it was the 3d block lettering that just immediately signaled
retro games). Had never heard of it but scanned the info on the back cover
then opened it up and saw mentions of the Commodore 64 and lines of basic. I
never owned a C64, TI-99/4a was our early home computer, but have been getting
interested the general 8-bit computer scene plus watched and read nostalgic
stuff lately (Stranger Things, Ready Player One, etc) so this book was right
up my alley. Didn't come up on HN search so wanted to let others know about
it. Was a compelling teenage story and I read the second half just about
straight through. Recommended

